

Who Should Control the Internet? A Vanity Fair Feature - ekpyrotic
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/05/internet-regulation-war-sopa-pipa-defcon-hacking.print

======
Tipzntrix
This is a great article that seems to have been passed over by a lot of
people. The conference's three points brought ot the table by "Order" really
seem to be completely missing the real crisis at stake outlined by this
article's author in conjunction with the forced of "Organized Chaos". However,
given that Organized Chaos has no organization and that DefCon is still really
small, is there a chance at mkaing enough of an impact so that the real issues
are brought up instead of internet taxation and requests for government
surveillance?

------
dedward
in the end, nobody can control it, it being, by defininition, a collection of
independent networks using some common protocols and whatnot to cooperate and
communicate. thats why it exists in the first place.

------
lo_fye
"No".

------
bluedanieru
No one should control the Internet. Unfortunately the only way to ensure that
is to make it so no one _can_ , and the changes required to make _that_ a
reality will make getting people to switch from IE6 look like a piece of cake.
At any rate, if the US government is the "voice for Internet freedom" in Dubai
this December, then every entity on the planet that isn't a government is
going to lose something. The United States has absolutely no credibility or
capability as a defender of freedom, on the net or otherwise.

~~~
J3L2404
>The United States has absolutely no credibility or capability as a defender
of freedom, on the net or otherwise.

If you make childish statements you will be treated as a child, and rightly
so.

~~~
FreeFull
Can you explain what is childish about that statement, instead of saying it is
childish and leaving it at that?

